# distal fibula/tibia fracture



## ggparker14 (Feb 12, 2013)

Can I get help for a CPT for closed treatment of a distal fibula/tibia fracture?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cpccpma (Feb 12, 2013)

Is it a true bimal fracture or is it more of a distal shaft? Also if ankle make sure it is not the weight bearing portion of the tib-which would be a pilon fracture.


----------

